# lgb parts



## g-guage-trains (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello, can you still get LGB replacement part and diagrams? Where? 
Thank you, alanrr


----------



## eatrains (Jan 2, 2008)

A great place for LGB diagrams is http://www.gartenbahn.at/g_spur/downloads/lgb.htm


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

It is a sad situation, but in the past you could get almost any part for most any LGB item. Now it is hard to find most items. Massoth dealers have access to some common parts like slide shoes, smoke generators, light bulbs, and others. Check their site.


----------



## RGSW (Jan 3, 2008)

The local botanic garden RR sent three Genesis Amtrak Locos for repair to LGBoA (or their new company). They were quickly returned unopened and unrepaired with the comment no parts available. It was suggested on this forum that we try "Watts" or other business that repairs large scale trains.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I am sourcing some parts from the Australia distributor. When we last spoke, he said parts will soon be getting easier to find. 

I’ll let you know how I get on, don’t loose faith!


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Just letting you guys know, I had no problems getting the parts I needed to fix an LGB loco from the Australian distributor. I ordered a motor and loco axle/wheel/gear, pick up shoes and traction tires. 

My guess it you guys in the USA may have more troubles due to the LGB and LGBoA alliance which I’m not 100% sure what the immediate arrangement is for spare parts


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

You may want to give Caboose Hobbies a call and see what they have in stock. I just picked up a bag of LGB Mogul gears, and they had some other random bits and pieces--no where near what they used to carry, so I don't think anything's being replenished--but it can't hurt to ask. They do repairs there, too, so they may have something in the back that's not "in stock." 

Later, 

K


----------



## L.G.B. Cody (Jan 9, 2009)

LGB parts are getiing hard to come buy especially for the german style locos. I have been hitting ebay hard but so is everyone else and prices are just flatout rediculous. Watts trains has a few things but mostly just complete trains. I just picked up a new LGB 2033 engine for an incredible price. Give Watts trains a call. He has a ton of LGB cars and engines and may have the parts you are looking for. Trains around here from Watts shop are getting bought really quickly so act quickly. I know, I have bought all three of my locos from Watts in the last month.


----------



## BNGP10 (Jan 4, 2008)

I recently had to deal with a new in the box starter set Stainz with a ailing motor, it had been over lubricated and the comuntator was totaly fouled with oil and grease. I priced a new motor, only avaible thru Massoth right now, $70!!!!!! Needless to say I sat down, managed to get the old motor taken appart, cleaned and back together. Thankfully it ran fine once the comuntator was cleaned and degreased. According to Watts, new LGB production should be instock in 4-6 weeks with parts by next christmas at the latest. They expect motor prices to be cheaper once LGB gets parts distribution back up and running. Definatly take care of your trains, getting expensive to fix them now. Mike


----------

